# This is not spring....



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

God, that tail.









Frolic.









I love this picture, weird as it is.





















More


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Done.

(Bug went out, peed, and left again).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the pics and the pups! : ) I love watching the dogs play in the snow! No snow here yet .... but 2 - 6 inches by morning expected! Lol!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pictures, would be better without snow  I heard birds chirping earlier and was very hopeful. Then, checked the forecast: snow and rain tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Great pictures, would be better without snow  I heard birds chirping earlier and was very hopeful. Then, checked the forecast: snow and rain tonight into tomorrow.


I AM SO CONFUSED. we have snow in the forecast through Wednesday. 

The heck?


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the photos of your dogs!

We're expecting 4-8", plus it will snow all week, hopefully just flurries. I'm prepared with lots of food: Bean soup, pot roast, chili, homemade cookies, and fudge (if I can talk myself into it). 

All my microfiber cloths are clean and ready to get the snow off Aidan. His coat, sweater, and boots are by the door. His fenced yard/pen has been cleaned up so the snow will fall on pristine ground.

I hate snow, but that good food will make it all better. 

The crows and robins have started to return, so my husband is buying 10 lbs. of birdseed today, so the poor birds won't starve. I am really glad that I'm not a bird.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it still snowing? 

We are driving back from NC and its pouring down rain. 37 degrees though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Is it still snowing?
> 
> We are driving back from NC and its pouring down rain. 37 degrees though.


Off and on, yeah. It's not coming down in sheets or affecting visibility, and it's right at freezing so it's kind of slushy. 77 and 81 were clear - even more local roads are good. 

Travel safe, anyway!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to see them enjoying it! ! We had the snowiest city in the USA this winter so I'm happy to see that this one skipped out on New England!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RoughCollie said:


> I hate snow, but that good food will make it all better.
> .


I just put pot-roast in the slow cooker, and a pan of brownies in the oven. Food helps EVERYTHING.



LoMD13 said:


> Glad to see them enjoying it! ! We had the snowiest city in the USA this winter so I'm happy to see that this one skipped out on New England!


It's not all that cold. Jack and Bug froze. Kylie and Thud? They won't come in and I'm letting them stay out there and run around until they're tired of it. Probably the last chance they'll have this year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah we just hit VA a few mins ago but still have 76 miles to go.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just called home, we got about 2 inches and it is still snowing


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Just called home, we got about 2 inches and it is still snowing


It just started snowing again here, too. 

BE CAREFUL.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Safe travels Chaos.

We haven't had much snow this year, but it's soooo cold (says the girl who is only warm July-September).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> It just started snowing again here, too.
> 
> BE CAREFUL.


Thanks will do. Its a little bit of snow mixed in with rain where we are right now and maybe a bit of hail (either it is really bouncy snowflakes or its ice, lol)


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it but we are forecasted to get 2-5 inches tomorrow. I'm betting on more rain than snow. I'm over winter now I just want the warm weather to come and stop this roller coaster for 60º days followed by 30º days.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> I'll believe it when I see it but we are forecasted to get 2-5 inches tomorrow. I'm betting on more rain than snow. I'm over winter now I just want the warm weather to come and stop this roller coaster for 60º days followed by 30º days.


The roller coaster, more than anything, is killing my head and I am so, so sick of it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> The roller coaster, more than anything, is killing my head and I am so, so sick of it.


You and I and a bunch of folks I am sure! I had to go to the doctor two days ago for a copd flare because of the weather changes. I now have antibiotics and prednisone to take AGAIN! Uuuugh!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Starting to see more snow on the ground with about 50 miles to go. This storm has a name btw.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Its sticking to the roads now. VDOTs sleeping on the job again lol. 30 miles to go.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

460 has not been plowed or salted. Only thing plowing is the traffic.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> 460 has not been plowed or salted. Only thing plowing is the traffic.


I think you're actually past me now. Let us know when you make it back safe, please.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally saw VDOT trucks but they are on the other side.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The thermometer at the Airport said 14 below but mine said just 5 below and I am only a few miles from the airport. The sky is clear and it is already 5 above. Just had a really nice walk on the pipeline as it melts the snow off. We were out a couple of hours and the dogs sure enjoyed it. It was Kris' first real walk and she and my sister's Rat Terrier just ran and ran. They will sleep good now they are home. It did this about a week ago, then went back to freezing and more snow!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Visability is crap right now. Dam GPS wants us to go weeny winy backroads, uh uh not happenin.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Its sleeting outside here right now. We are suppose to get 2-6" by morning. 



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Visability is crap right now. Dam GPS wants us to go weeny winy backroads, uh uh not happenin.


Be safe Chaos!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We got home safely. Saw at least one car get stuck, must had stupidly stopped, and the truck in front and behind us, swerved and skidding badly but didn't spun out. We slid some but not too bad. But yeah roads were terrible, and visibility worse at times. Snow has stopped for now, but is expected to pick up later.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad you made it home all in one piece!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad you arrived home in one piece, Chaos. 

Still dry here, no snow day


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

To my surprise I woke up to about 2 inches of snow. It's still coming down but not much more is likely to stick as the temperatures rise and it turns to sleet/rain. Had a nice walk with the dogs in it at least before it's gone or just all turns to slush.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

It snowed! We had none yesterday. The ground was dry.


----------

